# Retired USF&G biologist on woofs in UT



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://news.hjnews.com/features/article ... 963f4.html


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

"Predator specialist says wolves are here to stay and better management solutions are needed "

That pretty much say's it all,,,,,,hang on tight Utah, because were in for a ride!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Retired USF&G biologist on woofs in UT*

I do not like this at all. I'm really worried about the elk herd 5 yrs down the road if more packs take hold.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.jhnewsandguide.com/article.php?art_id=8477

It would be really nice to be able to get through all the garbage, form both sides of this issue. The article listed does have some conflicts with what the specialist has posted.

The one part that I still struggle with is that these animals are listed as endangered at all. I don't believe they are endangered from existents (i.e like the condor and such).


----------

